# Blackmoor competing for food with silver comet



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

My silver comet goldfish keeps and stealing my stealing my blackmoor's food.During feeding time,my silver comet will hunt my blackmoor into a corner and force him to stay there while he cobbles up all the food at feeding time.I've never had the problem before with my fish.My blackmoor is actually a new adition,i only brought him about 3 days ago,and my silver comet just won't leave him alone!

My shibunkins are really casual and leave him alone,it's only the silver comet who picks on him.Latley ive been sliding a wooden devider into a quarter of the tank,leave my blackmoor on one side,and my silver comet and the sibunkins on the other during feeding.Is there ANY other way of resolving the problem that dosn't include him being in a tank by kimself,or being given away ect?

:fish: blub-blub (my blackmoor) says: "help me,please!"


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

I really like them both,but i might consider giving one away if i can't fish it anyother way


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, you could try taking them all out in a bucket and rearranging the tank decor, then putting them back in at once so it's new to all of them and not like it's the comet's territory that the black moor invaded. But I kind of doubt that will work, and probably you'll have to keep separating them or rehome one. 

How big is your tank?


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

BTW, I have heard this can be a problem and it's why people say you shouldn't keep fancies with single tails. Luckily my black moor is a big ole bully to my comet so he gets as much food as he wants. Plus he's the only one that will eat out of my hand.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Move them all to a bigger tank/pond? Sometimes the new one will settle in and start fighting for a fair share. But if things don't change in 2 weeks, you need to worry about the hungry one.


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

Hmm,the thing is,the petshop told me it was a commet....but it ISN'T!!

It has a double tail-like a fancy :/

I'll post some pics of him,so you can give me some details,i've never had a fish like him before


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

As for the blackmoor,after looking at him for a while,he just eats the stuff after it floats to the bottom,and the fish dosn't bully him when he eats from the bottom,only when he tries to eat from the top....its WEIRD :/


----------

